# HELP: IP Camera WiFi set up



## fce (Jun 14, 2007)

I have IP Camera (Wifi capable), can you please help me how set up using wireless (WIfi).

I can access the camera through WIRED, but when I removed the wire I can't find the IP Camera.

I have Netgear and 1Mbps internet speed....please help.

Thank you in advance


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

fce said:


> I have IP Camera (Wifi capable)I can access the camera through WIRED, ...


Assuming the camera has them, did you try using your web browser to log into the camera's WiFi settings page(s) while using a wired connection? You may have to specifically enable WiFi on the camera and then set it to connect to your WiFi network.


----------



## fce (Jun 14, 2007)

cwwozniak said:


> Assuming the camera has them, did you try using your web browser to log into the camera's WiFi settings page(s) while using a wired connection?


yes



cwwozniak said:


> You may have to specifically enable WiFi on the camera and then set it to connect to your WiFi network.


how to set it to connect to my WiFi?

I already click "save" when I choose the SSID name on my IP camera web browser.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Check your router's DHCP settings, and LAN sub-net mask settings to see if there are available LAN IP addresses outside of the DHCP range. If there are no addresses outside of the DHCP range, you will need to change the DHCP range to free some up. Then set the camera to use a static IP address outside of the DHCP range for the wireless connection. Any address outside of the DHCP range but within the sub-net range will work as long as you know of no other device is using that address.


----------



## fce (Jun 14, 2007)

cwwozniak said:


> Check your router's DHCP settings, and LAN sub-net mask settings to see if there are available LAN IP addresses outside of the DHCP range. If there are no addresses outside of the DHCP range, you will need to change the DHCP range to free some up. Then set the camera to use a static IP address outside of the DHCP range for the wireless connection. Any address outside of the DHCP range but within the sub-net range will work as long as you know of no other device is using that address.


this is done....problem still exist


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Assuming you have WiFi encryption enabled on the router, have you confirmed the camera supports the encryption method and that you have the correct passphrase entered in the camera.

Does the router have any kind of filtering in place to restrict WiFi access?

Are any other computers wirelessly connecting to the router with no problems?


----------



## fce (Jun 14, 2007)

cwwozniak said:


> Assuming you have WiFi encryption enabled on the router, have you confirmed the camera supports the encryption method and that you have the correct passphrase entered in the camera.
> 
> Does the router have any kind of filtering in place to restrict WiFi access?
> 
> Are any other computers wirelessly connecting to the router with no problems?


I have 2 laptop here, both can connect to router without any problem.

I don't know if there's any kind of filtering with my Netgear router. When I bought it I didn't change anything except the password, SSID and encryption.

Both my router and IP camer have the same encryption too.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

try taking the security off completely as a test and see if the cameras connect - also switch the router off and cameras and then switch router on allow to settle, next the cameras - see if they connect now


----------



## fce (Jun 14, 2007)

how to set up on WiFi parameters, such as Authentication parameters?


----------



## fce (Jun 14, 2007)

cwwozniak said:


> Assuming you have WiFi encryption enabled on the router, have you confirmed the camera supports the encryption method and that you have the correct passphrase entered in the camera.
> 
> Does the router have any kind of filtering in place to restrict WiFi access?
> 
> Are any other computers wirelessly connecting to the router with no problems?


can you please teach me how to do this....found your reply on other thread...

Quote:
Originally Posted by Surfpipe View Post
Would you mind giving me the basic steps on how to forward the port through the router?
Have the camera configured to have a static IP address on your LAN or have the router reserve a specific DHCP LAN address for the camera based on its MAC address.

Check the camera documentation to find out which ports it uses for viewing and control and if the ports use TCP or UDP. The camera may also allow you to change its default port assignments.

Configure the router to forward given port numbers on the WAN side to the camera ports on the LAN side. Port numbers on the WAN side do not need to match the camera port numbers on the LAN side.

If your broadband modem is running NAT, you will also need to configure port forwarding on it as well. If the modem is running as a bridge, you should not need to worry about port forwarding on the modem.

If your router supports Dynamic DNS services, you can use it keep your public IP address up to date with the service. Otherwise you will need to keep a computer on your LAN turned on and running a Dynamic DNS updater program.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, port forwarding is specific to the make and model of the router, so you'll have to supply those first.


----------



## fce (Jun 14, 2007)

JohnWill said:


> Well, port forwarding is specific to the make and model of the router, so you'll have to supply those first.


Wireless-N 150 Router model WNR1000


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

See the attached graphics, you can add multiple ports in a range, or simply add individual ports.


----------



## fce (Jun 14, 2007)

JohnWill said:


> See the attached graphics, you can add multiple ports in a range, or simply add individual ports.


re: picture #2

Service name is equal to the name of IP Camera?

What is local network IP #, is it the IP # on my camera?

Trigerring port = 80 (same on my IP Camera)?

what is the port start and end port range? where can I get that value?

Sorry, I have zero knowledge on this. Thanks in advance.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Service name can be anything, it's just for visual identification.

IP address is the camera, which should be on a fixed IP address.

The port start and end is whatever the camera documentation says it is.


----------



## fce (Jun 14, 2007)

JohnWill said:


> Service name can be anything, it's just for visual identification.
> 
> IP address is the camera, which should be on a fixed IP address.
> 
> The port start and end is whatever the camera documentation says it is.


sir, I can't follow your instruction. Can you please make it simple for me.

Thank you


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

RTM for details for your camera. Not sure how he can make it much simpler.

On the outside chance that it will help you see my attachment. It is _my _port forwarding for _my _camera on my old Belkin router.

Apparently "Service name" on your router is "Description" on mine; I chose the arbitrary "Web cam" for the incoming port and the not very creative "Web video" for the video port.

I set my camera to use a static IP address, namely 192.168.2.210.

The camera uses port 80 for incoming, but this router will not allow anything but router access on port 80. Thus I mapped external port 81 (arbitrary selection) to the camera's port 80.


----------



## fce (Jun 14, 2007)

TerryNet said:


> RTM for details for your camera. Not sure how he can make it much simpler.
> 
> On the outside chance that it will help you see my attachment. It is _my _port forwarding for _my _camera on my old Belkin router.
> 
> ...


I'm confused on PORT value.....what value should i enter on port #'s (see johnwill post picture #2 attachement)


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What ports are used for your camera? I assume, like for mine, that there are at least two. Have you read the user guide--either on CD or from the manufacturer's web site?

By the way, in post #10 you dropped the subject of getting the camera connected and asked about port forwarding. Did you get the camera connected by Wi-Fi?


----------

